# Наше творчество > Проза >  Однострочия

## Беспалый

_Нечто вроде попытки подражания записным книжкам Ильфа. Подслушанное, сочинённое, услышанное во сне :-))) , главное, чтобы с юмором.
Приглашаю к публикации ваших "перлов"._


***
Меня зовут Алла, фамилия - Хакбарова. Но все почему-то дразнят меня "шахидкой"...

***
Новинка отечественного автомобилестроения, супер-внедорожник "Лада-Корова".

***

----------


## overload

В африканской стране военный переворот и смена власти, среди наших соотечественников пострадавших нет.

----------


## Лев

> В африканской стране военный переворот и смена власти, среди наших соотечественников пострадавших нет.


Это уже двустрочие :Aga:

----------


## overload

> Меня зовут Алла, фамилия - Хакбарова. Но все почему-то дразнят меня "шахидкой"...


Лев, а это - нет???  :Smile3: 

Я хоть предложение не делил на два  :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, а это - нет???


Строка одна, а предложений два... Ты прав, я Лев :Yes4:  А как Беспалый-однострочник, создавший тему, думает об этом? :Smile3:

----------


## Беспалый

*Лев*, 
*overload*, мужики, не высасываем проблему из пальца. Тему переименовать уже не смогу... Продолжаем публиковать "перлы".

_Кстати, те же хокку (или хайку) тоже имеют классический канон. Но кто его придерживается? Единицы..._

----------


## Лев

> Продолжаем публиковать "перлы"


Вообще "перловки" много здесь, вот однострочий мало :Yahoo: (ну как однострочие?)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Вообще "перловки" много здесь, вот однострочий мало(ну как однострочие?)


а может быть пора для вкуса специи добавить и, может быть, кусманчик сала?! :Viannen 45: 
(пардон за хулиганство) :Blush2:

----------


## Лев

> а может быть пора для вкуса специи добавить и, может быть, кусманчик сала?!
> (пардон за хулиганство)


Не стоит извиняться за кусманчик сала - не в Эмиратах ты, в Сибири без него не обойтись...

----------


## Беспалый

***
_Трактовка услышанной утром телерекламы:_
*Очищение от NIVEA, от шлаков, от фруктовых пятен...*

***
*Не всё так просто... Всё не так просто... Не так всё просто... Просто всё НЕ ТАК!*

----------


## overload

Лара Крофт крала софт, губы не узки, пришёл Майкрософт - хотел забрать в кутузку, а Лара Крофт ушла сниматься в "Вечный зовт".

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Не стоит извиняться за кусманчик сала - не в Эмиратах ты, в Сибири без него не обойтись...


кхе....за кусманчик то в Сибири меня бы в жлобстве обвинили...  :Meeting: 

а извинение за флуд в солидной теме...

----------


## Лев

> кхе....за кусманчик то в Сибири меня бы в жлобстве обвинили...


От однострочий как-то плавно перешли мы к одностишиям - пора объединиться темам.

----------


## Беспалый

> От однострочий как-то плавно перешли мы к одностишиям - пора объединиться темам.


Долой рифму и размер!!! _(Манифест)_

----------


## Лев

> Долой рифму и размер!!!


Вот в этом в этой теме я - с тобой! Урряаааа!!!............ :Yahoo:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Долой рифму и размер!!! _(Манифест)_


Суров Сергей - ударом Манифеста размер и рифму сокрушил не просто так, а в знак протеста... :Girl Blum2:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лев

*Марийка-Умница*, 
Согласно нику своему ты *однострочие* блюсти должна :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

сегодня на одном форуме слямзила однострочку -

_Мы ответе за тех, кого вовремя не послали...._

подойдёт?! :Blush2:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лев

> подойдёт?!


Вопрос неуместен - лямзить не надо, твори сама :Aga:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Вопрос неуместен - лямзить не надо, твори сама


а как же это→ 


> _Нечто вроде попытки подражания записным книжкам Ильфа. Подслушанное, сочинённое, услышанное во сне :-))) , главное, чтобы с юмором.
> Приглашаю к публикации ваших "перлов"._


  :Meeting:

----------


## overload

Зверев услышал, что есть Юдашкин, надул губы и озверел.
* * *
А правда, что партия и Лена Ленина - близнецы-сёстры?
* * *
А можно этого бандита расстрелять, двастрелять и пятьстрелять? 
* * *
Ходил кот, ходил, ходил - и насрал: а что делать - скучно ему...
* * *
Настоящий мужик растит дерево, строит дом, воспитывает сына - и всё это один делает.
* * *
Когда лев рычит - спроси себя: не наш ли?..

----------


## overload

-Пан - это копытный, вечно пьяный рогач с бородой, бандурой и пугающий людей, - сказал Паша, и, помолчав, добавил: -А всё-таки бог, блин...

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лев

> -Пан - это копытный, вечно пьяный рогач с бородой, бандурой и пугающий людей, - сказал Паша, и, помолчав, добавил: -А ещё я типа бог.


Опять не уложился в однострочие... :Grin: 
*********************************
А как же это?: Приглашаю к публикации ВАШИХ "перлов".

----------


## overload

Лёва, да пошёл ты в словарь... где у меня там строка разрывается?
Будешь наезжать - вообще тут ничего писать не буду... или только про Льва всякие пасквили! Воть.
Ты уж извини, но не мне тебя учить, что такое сложносочинённые и сложноподчинённые предложения, а если ты этого реально не знаешь - Гугл в помощь, мой добрый и старшЫй брат.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_и вновь плагиат: что то пешки совсем оферзели_ :Yahoo:

----------


## overload

Лев, погибель, воспой ахрененно Марийкину строку...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_один из вариантов взаимной вежливости: я молчу - и ты заткнись_ :Derisive:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## overload

*Марийка-Умница*,
Мариш, я разрешу себе без мата
в том случае, коль Вы - без плагиата.


Пардон за стихи, тут нельзя, Лев щас съест.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Лев, погибель, воспой ахрененно Марийкину строку...


 :Mauridia 06:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Марийка-Умница*,
> Мариш, я разрешу себе без мата
> в том случае, коль Вы - без плагиата.
> 
> 
> Пардон за стихи, тут нельзя, Лев щас съест.


дубль №2 


> _Нечто вроде попытки подражания записным книжкам Ильфа. Подслушанное, сочинённое, услышанное во сне :-))) , главное, чтобы с юмором._


 :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

> Лёва, да пошёл ты в словарь...


Игорь, ты чего такой сурьёзный(я твои шутки понимаю, а ты мои всерьёз), даже смайлик :Grin:  тебя не убедил... :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

> что то пешки совсем оферзели


Что-то ферзи стали пешкАми ходить... :Taunt:

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
О, Лев... ты видишь всё воочию - и лажу, и стихи, и однострочия.


Просто у меня сегодня - пёр на стихи, не могу остановиться, даже в этой теме, и тут пытаюсь стих в одну строчку уложить.

Есть же такой жанр - типа стихи писать, но как бы в прозу укладывать это дело.
Вот...
Хороший малый наш Беспалый 
И тему в тему замутил, 
Но Лев, узрев мой поступь шалый,
Проблему смайлом оплатил. 
И пусть стираются наличья 
И пусть бестрепетные вы, 
А я спрошу у Лёвы лично: 
Слабо мне сделать смайлик "Ы"??? :br:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Слабо мне сделать смайлик "Ы"?


 :Vah: (Ы)горь со смайликом стёр все наличья...

----------


## overload

Справа налево высоко в горы вполз уж, и там уж...

----------


## Беспалый

> мой поступь


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Хватит больше пить водку, её же всё меньше...

----------


## V.Kostrov

Хотел попить, а получилось в хлам!!! (пятница) :Grin: 
===================================
И вроде не с размаха, а темные очки недели на две!!! (опять пятница) :Grin:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## overload

Здравствуй, дядька Володька, мы тоже в порядке, а тебе ох как не хворать!

----------


## даша_ст

Сегодня испачкав зелёнкой паспорт, разбив фильтр, мои дети разлили на пол кастрюлю супа - как я их... люблю!


(зарисовка из жизни)

----------


## Беспалый

Девушка блистала интеллектом на уровне "наволочки" (т.е. что-то среднее между Навкой и Волочковой).

----------


## PAN

> Слабо мне сделать смайлик "Ы"???

----------


## Ладушка

*PAN*, 
Фейс  не  похож на Оверлода,  Паш исправь. :Girl Blum2: 
  ы- его любимая букфа

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_слухи о его величии были слишком преувеличены_ :Meeting:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_размашистым шагом шагал пытаясь оставить свой след в Истории._  :Taunt:

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## overload

Копрофилипп Киркоров.

Карл у Клары украл фонограмму гаммы.

-Здесь вам образцовая советская пивная: выпимши, у местов не рыгаться!

----------

Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## Беспалый

"А Нальчик - это где?" - "Анальчик - это сзади..."

----------


## Валерьевна

Жизнь - вечный понедельник! Но я, пока, согласна на "без выходных".

Готова полюбить тебя своим четырёхкамерным сердечком.

Смотри весна... щебечут птицы... Быть может ёлку разберём?

----------


## overload

О, эти очи! Восемь мегапикселей!..

----------


## Валерьевна

С твоими взглядами на мир, тебе к Дали…

----------


## Беспалый

- Столяр-краснодеревщик даже "налево" ходил строго по угольнику.

- Если у мужика волосы собраны в пучок, то затылок - это задница головы.

----------


## Беспалый

Вынуждены были дать коту новое имя с фамилией: Пообосрал Полыблин

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вынуждены были дать коту новое имя с фамилией:


Какие люди!!! Очень рада видеть!

----------


## Беспалый

> Очень рада видеть!


Взаимно, Мариночка! :flower:

----------


## overload

Поженились Шура и Максим и до сих пор спорят, кто муж, а кто - жена.

----------

Беспалый (18.07.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Поженились Шура и Максим и до сих пор спорят, кто муж, а кто - жена.


_не в каждом споре рождается истина_ :Parting:

----------


## overload

Он вырос из песочницы и, сидя возле неё, надолго задумался.

----------


## Лев

> не в каждом споре рождается истина


Не рождается в споре истина - утверждается спор на спор...

----------


## overload

Иногда свет в конце тоннеля - это всего лишь освещение работающего проходческого щита.

Иногда свет в конце тоннеля - это всего лишь знак "кирпич" с катафотами.

Иногда свет в конце тоннеля - это всего лишь фара поезда, мчащегося тебе навстречу.

Иногда свет в конце тоннеля - это всего лишь следующая станция на Кольцевой линии.

----------


## Nechaykat

Только один раз в жизни можно дважды переболеть ветрянкой!

У вашего ребенка аллергическая сыпь на наш прекрасный климат. (из жизни "наших" за границей)

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Если выпил хорошо, значит утром плохо!  :Tu: 
********************************
Если утром хорошо, значит, выпил плохо!!! :Grin:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Сегодня вновь мечтала.... о Париже...._ :Parting2: 
------------------------------------------------
_о, сударь, вновь у вас "закончился лимит" на самом... интересном месте..._ :Vah: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
_ох, неспроста галдели галки под окном у Галки - ворожеи и гадалки...._  :Nea:  :Superstition:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

:025:  _чтобы придумать "однострочье" кумекала почти пол-ночи..._  :065:

----------


## overload

Есть многое на свете - друга рация...

Есть многое на свете - вдруг Горацио?..

Есть много на рассвете - дурь для нации.

Ест многое на свете друг Горацио.

----------


## overload

Скажите мне, что я нарушил - и я объясню, в чём вы неправы.

----------


## Nechaykat

> Скажите мне, что я нарушил - и я объясню, в чём вы неправы.


это из разряда: не говорите, что мне делать и я не скажу куда вам идти!

----------


## overload

Рррравняйсь!!! Сссмирнаааа!!! (а на кого равняйсь? перед кем смирно?).

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Уж всё - не то, а всё равно - паршиво!..

________________

Желание женщины - закон. Желайте женщину!

____________________

Приспичит - и жену свою полюбишь…

----------


## Nechaykat

> Приспичит - и жену свою полюбишь…


 :Ok:

----------


## overload

Хммм-м-м....  :Nono: 
Спорно.
Вот вам новенькое, с просыпу:


Опять Мазайкина проснулась и к кнопке бана прикоснулась.

----------


## Лев

> Опять Мазайкина проснулась и к кнопке бана прикоснулась.


Увидел воочию это однострочие... :Smile3:

----------


## overload

Лёвушка, да не пошёл бы ты... :Grin: 
Вот за что тебя уважаю - это за твоё шафирение. Умеешь же сказать точно, мудро и тремя словами...сволочь!  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Лёвушка, да не пошёл бы ты...
> Вот за что тебя уважаю - это за твоё шафирение. Умеешь же сказать точно, мудро и тремя словами...сволочь!


Это что за многострочие с небольшими многоточиями?!
Пы.Сы. У тебя, Игорёк, учусь :Grin:

----------


## overload

Молодец, спасибо, человек.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ как ёмко, образно в однострочии расположилось многоточие...._ :025:

----------


## overload

Мариш, Лев всегда точен, за что я его уважаю - за ум.
Есть у него что-то в башке такое.... не всегда и не всем ясное.
Лёва, слышишь????
Вот слушай:
Есть на ИнКу Лёва-гад, стихотворный агрегат.
Он не может не писать.... Как же рифмы-то бросать?

 Кстати, за "гада" извини, это просто в рифму влезло, ничего не хотел плохого, ты ж меня знаешь.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Не дай Вам Бог за счёт моих доходов!

Без денег и в раю - не Монте-Карло…

Тиранов жаль: пред кем им пресмыкаться?

Где нет людей - там хорошо… там праздник!..

Смеются – дураки…Жизнь радует лишь их!..

Уж так устроена женщина, что в ее тело проникнуть легче, чем в ее душу.

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мариш, Лев всегда точен, за что я его уважаю - за ум.


 :Secret: _Игореш, дык я ж не спорю и преклоняюсь пред его многочисленными талантами! 
при этом таланты других завсегдатаев творческого раздела восхищают не меньше._ :Tender:

----------


## Лев

*Марийка-Умница*, 
*overload*, 
Бодрит хвала - ведь не хула?
**************************
Есть в иврите слово гад(удача, счастье) -
Называться был бы рад :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Без денег и в раю - не Монте-Карло…


*fiesta---*, 
Мы тут *собственносочиненными* однострочиями балуемся... :Yes4:

----------


## лингва

Что такое, в сущности, "Одиссея"? Самая изобретательная в мире отмазка подгулявшего мужа.

Интересно, что думают дураки, когда думают, что они думают?

Лингва

----------

Беспалый (18.07.2016)

----------


## Лев

> Что такое, в сущности, "Одиссея"? Самая изобретательная в мире отмазка подгулявшего мужа.
> 
> Интересно, что думают дураки, когда думают, что они думают?
> 
> Лингва


Сижу и думаю: где однострочие? :Blink:

----------


## лингва

Лев прав - однострочия нету. Вообще. Как понятия. Подумала: прозой уместней  в разделе с подобным названьем немного поумничать. Только со Львом не поспорить. 
Лингва.

----------


## Лев

> Лев прав - однострочия нету. Вообще. Как понятия. Подумала: прозой уместней  в разделе с подобным названьем немного поумничать. Только со Львом не поспорить. 
> Лингва.


Ох, намногострочила так вот между прочим :Grin:

----------


## лингва

Опять не лев, а прав, Лев, тонких каламбуров мастер.

Лингва

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_стремимся кратко настрочить, но многобуквие мешает...._ :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

> _стремимся кратко настрочить, но многобуквие мешает...._


Кто многобуквие мешает, тому и кашу не сварить... :Grin:

----------


## overload

Я открываю тему однобуквий. Ы.

----------


## Лев

> Я открываю тему однобуквий. Ы.


Талантом краток overload стал - *א*(алеф) :Smile3:

----------


## overload

Конец прошёл, осталась Света...

----------


## Лев

> Конец прошёл, осталась Света...


Спасибо Игорю за это :Grin:

----------


## overload

Живу я старыми заветами *и не делюсь своими Светами!!!*

----------


## Лев

> Живу я старыми заветами *и не делюсь своими Светами!!!*


Заветами живи, но не старей и чаще щёки брей :Grin:

----------


## overload

Лев, ах!
Уел-таки строфою...

----------


## лингва

> Живу я старыми заветами *и не делюсь своими Светами!!!*


Блестяще! Победил, ИМХО, не Лев.

----------


## Лев

> Блестяще! Победил, ИМХО, не Лев.


Кто битву здесь увидел, протри глаза... :Taunt:

----------


## overload

...и заковали Тину в кандалаки...

----------


## лингва

> Кто битву здесь увидел, протри глаза...


Лады, поправочка (хотя о "битве" не было ни слова): имхо, "уел" не Лев...

----------


## лингва

> ...и заковали Тину в кандалаки...




 :Ok: !  А есть еще каламбуры? Я вас обожаю!

----------


## Лев

> Лады, поправочка (хотя о "битве" не было ни слова): имхо, "уел" не Лев...


Неужто прав не Лев? :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

> !  А есть еще каламбуры? Я вас обожаю!


Обожающая каламбургеры, найдёт ли их в Макдональдсе? :Grin:

----------


## лингва

> Обожающая каламбургеры, найдёт ли их в Макдональдсе?


В Макдональдсе ответили: "Иди-ка ты.. ко Льву"...

----------


## overload

...а что: у Льва - и левел, и лавэ...

----------


## лингва

> ...а что: у Льва - и левел, и лавэ...


...И в каламбургомудростях он фору даст сове...

----------


## Лев

> ...И в каламбургомудростях он фору даст сове...


Лингвистикою лингва улингвила... :Grin:

----------


## лингва

> Лингвистикою лингва улингвила...


И спать легла. Мерси! Все было оч-ч-чень мило... :Smile3:

----------


## overload

Линглев с Левлингвою друг дружку отыскали.

----------


## Лев

> Линглев с Левлингвою друг дружку отыскали.


Сближают людей однострочия...

----------


## лингва

> Линглев с Левлингвою друг дружку отыскали.


Теперь мы оба с гривами, клыками и когтями!

----------


## Лев

> Теперь мы оба с гривами, клыками и когтями!


Не теряет юмора, потерявший гриву и клыки... :Vah:

----------


## overload

Со Льва хоть сыплется левкас, он всё равно моложе нас.

----------


## лингва

> Со Льва хоть сыплется левкас, он всё равно моложе нас.


Да, Лев - икона однострочий. Левкас сыпуч, но Лев могуч, моложе всех, и круче круч.

----------


## Лев

> Да, Лев - икона однострочий. Левкас сыпуч, но Лев могуч, моложе всех, и круче круч.


Многострочия помещает *лингва* в однострочие :Grin: (нарушает правила?)

----------


## Лев

> Со Льва хоть сыплется левкас, он всё равно моложе нас.


Не знал, что перхоть так уже зовётся... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> нарушает правила?


Не страшно...))) Главное - от души...)))

----------


## overload

Я - Дед Мороз. Счета вам заморозил.

----------


## Лев

> Я - Дед Мороз. Счета вам заморозил.


...но помнится горячее тепло общения твоего :Smile3:

----------


## лингва

Поздравляю с  Новым годом всех, кто на форуме живет - особо в Львиной "каламбурочной", где веселюсь, как дурочка! :Yahoo:

----------


## Лев

> Поздравляю с  Новым годом всех, кто на форуме живет - особо в Львиной "каламбурочной", где веселюсь, как дурочка!


Новый год с весельем без ума? :Grin:

----------


## overload

Давайте Новый месяц тоже праздновать...

----------


## Лев

> Давайте Новый месяц тоже праздновать...


...и каждый день, как праздник отмечать...

----------


## overload

...и каждый день бухать, что живы.

----------


## Лев

> ..и каждый день бухать, что живы.


И жить, чтоб каждый день бухать? :016:

----------


## overload

Лев, у нас из четырёх последних однострочий получилась полная строфа стихотворения  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, у нас из четырёх последних однострочий получилась полная строфа стихотворения


Коллективное сознание не только у муравьёв? :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Лев, у нас из четырёх последних однострочий получилась полная строфа стихотворения


Это потому, что вы вместо однострочий перекинулись одностишиями... :Grin:

----------


## Лев

*Читая однострочия, смеялся* :Taunt: 


* Как жаль, я вам теперь не по карману..

* Хотите сладких снов? Усните в торте!

* Нет вкуса? У меня?! А Вы лизните!

* Нет, с вами разве что на одеванье...

* Жена проводит аудит карманов.

* Вы с этим умным видом даже спите?

* Как утомляет симулировать нормальность!

* Гляжу, вы лирик с матерным уклоном...

* А в письмах Вы казались мне стройнее...

* "Нахал" - совсем не значит "прекратите"!

* Нет, не любил... Но как совокуплялся!

* Да, ты по-крупному умеешь мелочиться...

* Наш кот не гадит в туфли - он брезгливый.

* Здесь юг?.. У вас какой-то дикий компас!

* Да, невесёлым получается некролог...

* Быть честным хочется... Но меньше, чем богатым.

* Честь девичью блюла. Но не со всеми.

* И жить не хочется, и застрелиться лень...

* К чему вам в вашем возрасте здоровье?

* Как говорится, победителей не садят...

* Не надо инсценировать раздумья.

* Сейчас я расшатаю вам здоровье!

* Украсьте мир отсутствием своим...

* О, как не вовремя порой приходит время!

* А не могли бы вы, мадам, молчать потише?

* А быть моим врагом -- врагу не пожелаю!

* Я вас пристрою в лучший из миров...

* Хотел уж уходить, но тут опять налили.

* Ты правда глупый или это имидж?

* Я от судьбы уйти хотела. Не судьба.

* Еще вчера сегодня было завтра.

* Контрольный выстрел вас бы не испортил.

* Я всё отдам, но где мне это взять?

* Путь к сердцу на желудке оборвался.

* Идут года, мне все еще за тридцать...

* Я выгляжу неплохо, но не часто.

* Я стою дорого, особенно в одежде.

* Какие это деньги? Это сдача!!!

* Я сражена... Не наповал, но на пол.

* Мужчины косяком -- и мимо, мимо...

* Ума палата с крышей набекрень. 

* Как идиот, вы были безупречны.

* Большому кораблю -- большие в трюме крысы.

* Спаситель наш, вы из какой палаты?

* Уйду в политику. Там руки мыть не надо...

----------


## overload

На сорок пять одним ответить - сложно...

----------


## Лев

> На сорок пять одним ответить - сложно...


Хозяин в тему прибежал - увидеть можно :Yes4:

----------


## overload

немного в тему последних сегодняшних новостей

Законы типа "Бросай пить!" и "Бросай курить!", похоже, исподволь готовят население к принятию закона "Бросай есть!".

Да не понимай ты так буквально фразу о том, что-де на Олимпиаде отменят борьбу!..

"Бурановские бабушки" и "Буран" оправдывают свою однокоренность: взлетают только раз...

----------


## ivalvikt

Всегда, ВПЕРЁД!

----------


## Лев

> Всегда, ВПЕРЁД!


Вот и превратились однострочия в двусловие... :Tu:

----------


## overload

Какая всё-таки порой разница заключается в простой перемене слов местами: "поезд отправляется через пять минут" и "поезд отправляется минут через пять"!..

----------


## Лев

> Какая всё-таки порой разница заключается в простой перемене слов местами: "поезд отправляется через пять минут" и "поезд отправляется минут через пять"!..


Рассказ, однако, длинный получился... :Grin:

----------


## overload

Но одной строчкой.

----------


## Лев

> Но одной строчкой.


...написанную двумя...

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## overload

Иван Купала, Максим Упала, а Оверлоад всё это  Снимала.

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021), Беспалый (22.08.2018)

----------


## overload

А ты попробуй сегодня сказать человеку в лицо, что он гомо сапиенс...

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## overload

...или журналисту, мастеру чёрного пиара, что он - "пиар-ас"...

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## Голосов

Вот вам двустрочия от Владимира Полякова, известного в интернете под ником bazzlan. Многие уже разошлись под лейблом "слова народные", многие знакомы в исполнении Николая Фоменко. Короче:

*Не надо делать мне как лучше, оставьте мне как хорошо*

Я НЕ ХОТЕЛА ВАС ОБИДЕТЬ, СЛУЧАЙНО ПРОСТО ПОВЕЗЛО

Поскольку времени немного, я вкратце матом объясню

БАШКА СЕГОДНЯ ОТКЛЮЧИЛАСЬ, НЕ ВСЯ, КОНЕЧНО, – ЕСТЬ МОГУ

Следить стараюсь за фигурой, чуть отвлекусь — она жуёт

ШАМАН ЗА СКВЕРНУЮ ПОГОДУ НЕДАВНО В БУБЕН ПОЛУЧИЛ

Всё вроде с виду в шоколаде, но если внюхаться — то нет

ОБИДЕТЬ ТАНЮ МОЖЕТ КАЖДЫЙ, НЕ КАЖДЫЙ МОЖЕТ УБЕЖАТЬ

*Ищу приличную работу, но чтоб не связана с трудом*

МОИ НАМЕРЕНЬЯ ПРЕКРАСНЫ, ПОЙДЁМТЕ, ТУТ НЕДАЛЕКО

Я за тебя переживаю — вдруг у тебя всё хорошо

ДЕРЖИ ВОТ ЭТОТ ПОДОРОЖНИК — ЩАС ВРЕЖУ, СРАЗУ ПРИЛОЖИ

Я понимаю что вам нечем, но всё ж попробуйте понять

О, ПРИКЛЮЧЕНЬЯМИ ЗАПАХЛО, СПУСКАЮ ЖОПУ С ПОВОДКА

*Мы были б идеальной парой, конечно, если бы не ты*

КАК ГОВОРИТСЯ, ВСЁ ПРОХОДИТ, НО МОЖЕТ КОЕ-ЧТО ЗАСТРЯТЬ

Кого хочу я осчастливить, тому уже спасенья нет

А ТЫ ГОТОВИТЬ-ТО УМЕЕШЬ? — Я ВКУСНО РЕЖУ КОЛБАСУ

Звони почаще – мне приятно на твой «пропущенный» смотреть

ЗАЧЕМ УЧИТЬ НАС, КАК РАБОТАТЬ, ВЫ НАУЧИТЕСЬ, КАК ПЛАТИТЬ

Характер у меня тяжёлый, всё потому, что золотой

*Чтоб дело мастера боялось, он знает много страшных слов*

ВЫ МНЕ ХОТЕЛИ ЖИЗНЬ ИСПОРТИТЬ? СПАСИБО, СПРАВИЛАСЬ САМА

Её сбил конь средь изб горящих, она нерусскою была

Когда все крысы убежали, корабль перестал тонуть

ДЕЛА ИДУТ ПОКА ОТЛИЧНО, ПОСКОЛЬКУ К НИМ НЕ ПРИСТУПАЛ

Работаю довольно редко, а недовольно каждый день

*Была такою страшной сказка, что дети вышли покурить
*
КОГДА НА ПЛАНЫ ДЕНЕГ НЕТУ, ОНИ СТАНОВЯТСЯ МЕЧТОЙ

Женат два раза неудачно — одна ушла, вторая – нет

ЕСТЬ ВСЁ ЖЕ РАЗУМ ВО ВСЕЛЕННОЙ, РАЗ НЕ ВЫХОДИТ НА КОНТАКТ

Уж вроде ноги на исходе, а юбка всё не началась

Я ПОПРОСИЛ БЫ ВАС ОСТАТЬСЯ, НО ВЫ Ж ОСТАНЕТЕСЬ, БОЮСЬ

*Для женщин нет такой проблемы, которой им бы не создать
*
ОЛЕГУ НЕ ВЕЗЁТ НАСТОЛЬКО, ЧТО ДАЖЕ ЛИФТ ИДЁТ В ДЕПО

Меня запомните весёлым, а завтра я начну ремонт

ЗЕВНУ, УКРОЮСЬ С ГОЛОВОЮ, БУДИЛЬНИК ЗАВЕДУ НА МАРТ

Мы называем это жизнью, а это просто список дел

ВСЁ ТО, ЧТО НАС НЕ УБИВАЕТ, БОГАЧЕ ДЕЛАЕТ ВРАЧЕЙ

И жили счастливо и долго… он долго, счастливо она

Я НЕ ТУПЛЮ, А ЭКОНОМНО РАСХОДУЮ ПОТЕНЦИАЛ

Мне психиатр сказал: присядьте, щас успокоюсь и начнём

В НАРОД ХОДИЛИ ДЕПУТАТЫ ЛИШЬ ТОЛЬКО ПО БОЛЬШОЙ НУЖДЕ

Сержант почти поймал бандита, но тот по званью выше был

ПРИШЛА КО МНЕ СЕСТРА ТАЛАНТА, НО НЕ ДОСТАЛА ДО ЗВОНКА

Я ненавижу власть и деньги, когда они в чужих руках

ОЛЕГ ВЕСЬ ДЕНЬ КРУТИЛ БАРАНКУ, ПОТОМ НЕ ВЫДЕРЖАЛ И СЪЕЛ

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------

